# What can hedgehogs eat



## Cinzakeeper (May 16, 2015)

i really want to know what vegies and fruits hedgehogs can eat  i want to feed my hedgehog named cinza some treats
   i know a trick to get hedgehogs to bite things just stick em infront of there mouth and after a few seconds they will bite


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Look at the stickys. There is one with a whole treat list of safe and unsafe treats


----------



## Cinzakeeper (May 16, 2015)

*thanks!*


----------



## Cinzakeeper (May 16, 2015)

AnnaLK said:


> Look at the stickys. There is one with a whole treat list of safe and unsafe treats also heeeeedgehawg


Ok then


----------

